# Lighting advice



## arcanej (Jul 22, 2012)

I have the 5DIII, The 600EX-RT and the ST-E3-RT. I have a full set of Gary Fong accessories but no flash stand or other modifiers. 

I am looking to expand my lighting capabilities to take better pictures at home (portraiture, jewelry shots for my wife, attempts at creativity). 

Reading through McNally's Hot Shoe Diaries, I was think of getting a second flash, a Lastolite Skylite panel and a stand to hold the whole contraption. Any thoughts, points, tips, advice or admonishments would be very welcome. Thank you in advance.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 23, 2012)

just get some cheap stuff to start out
heaps of great gear on ebay

these stands are good i have several
the white shoot through umbrellas work well and are cheap
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Light-Stand-Flash-Bracket-Mount-Umbrella-Speedlite-Flash-Accessories-Kit-1-/190683638882?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c65a16c62


----------



## brianfor78 (Jul 28, 2012)

That wonderfull post I loke it.... 
Elecmarket helps you to enter new trade markets, find new business opportunities, reach new customers.lighting fixtures
lighting bulbs
insulation materials


----------

